
Long after a Covid-19 infection, mental and neurological effects can smolder - JPLeRouzic
https://www.statnews.com/2020/08/12/after-covid19-mental-neurological-effects-smolder
======
JPLeRouzic
As there are more than 20M cases in the world, it means 6M or more could
develop neurological problems severe enough to make working impossible.

This may have a significant impact on healthcare on the long term.

